# coil master ultrasonic cleaner



## Moerse Rooikat (10/7/18)

who has the cheapest one in stock and shipping?
or is in cape town
second hand would be better.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/7/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> who has the cheapest one in stock and shipping?
> or is in cape town
> second hand would be better.



Look on takealot - bought mine there 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/7/18)

We have them in stock. Shipping will be free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/7/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have them in stock. Shipping will be free


oooo i look


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/7/18)

l


Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have them in stock. Shipping will be free


link plzi cant find it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (11/7/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> l
> 
> link plzi cant find it



@Moerse Rooikat

https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/coil-master-ultrasonic-cleaner/

Also free shipping from Vapers Corner

Only place i could find that has stock and the bonus is free shipping




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

